# Echo Freilauf öffnen



## LucasL (4. September 2016)

Hi Leute,
hat jemand schon mal einen Echo TR Freilauf geöffnet und kann mir sagen wie er das geschafft hat? Bin momentan in Spanien und habe keine gut ausgestattete Werkstatt hier. Mein Freifauf hat nach einer Session im Staub angefangen furchtbar zu knacken und zu blockieren. Ich hatte das, bei dem hier im Forum als absolutes sorglos Teil geltenden, Echo schon einmal. Damals ging gar nichts mehr und nach einigen vergeblichen Versuche das Ding zu öffnen habe ich einen neuen Echo bestellt und das ganze als unglücklichen Vorfall abgetan. Aber nun würde mich nach dem zweiten mal doch interessieren was da drin eigentlich vor sich geht. Vermute ja das eine Sperrklinke gebrochen ist. Muss gestehen, dass ich das Teil nie groß gewartet habe. Wenns nach Regen mal bisschen knackiger wurde habe ich mal etwas Nähmaschinenöl rein gelassen wenn überhaupt. Wie pflegt ihr eure Echo  Freiläufe?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2016)

Ich kaufe keinen Echo mehr.  Jitsie ist m.E. besser. Wenn Pflege, dann nur mit WD40 ausspülen.

edit: Hier mal ein Video. Hab es so einmal gemacht und es ist eine elende Fummelei. In Spanien können die Leute sehr gut fluchen. Passt also, wenn du es dort machst. Werkzeug ist so etwas in der Art.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasL (4. September 2016)

Haha Danke für das Video! Ganz so einfach lässt sich der Verschlussring dann aber leider doch nicht öffnen. Was habe ich da schon dran rum gewuchtet und gemeiselt... Werde sonst jetzt mal den Monty probieren, den gibt es hier günstig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2016)

Naja... lustigerweise habe ich meinen kaputten Echo (das Außenritzel gebrochen) nicht aufbekommen. Man möchte meinen, dass man das mit der Hand aufschrauben kann, wenn das Ritzel außen durchgebrochen ist.


----------



## Raymond12 (1. Dezember 2016)

In dem Video ist das auch schon offen. Ich habe es gestern mit folgenden beiden Tools gemacht:








Das ging eigentlich ganz gut. Eine Sperrklinkenfeder war komplett zerrissen und die zerbrochenen Einzelteile waren im ganzen Lager zerstreut. Das hat so einiges erklärt.


----------

